# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Phát hiện lỗi qua mặt màn hình khóa trên iOS 8.0.2

## hoangchuot

*Mới đây tài khoản EverythingApplesPro đã phát hiện lỗ hổng bảo mật cho phép hacker qua mặt màn hình khóa iOS 8.0.2 và chiếm quyền điều khiển thiết bị.*

Đoạn video vừa được tài khoản _EverythingApplesPro_ chia sẻ trên YouTube cho thấy tính năng bảo mật vân tay (_Touch ID_) và Passcode trên iOS 8 và iOS 8.0.2 có thể bị vượt qua một cách dễ dàng. Lỗ hổng này xuất hiện khi chiếc iPhone chạy 2 phiên bản iOS trên kết nối với máy tính. Khi đó hacker sẽ sử dụng tính năng "_Allow Hey Siri_" cho phép kích hoạt iPhone không cần chạm vào nút *Home* mới xuất hiện từ iOS 8.
Cụ thể, sau khi kết nối iPhone vào máy tính, _EverythingApplesPro_ đã sử dụng câu lệnh "_Hey Siri_" để kích hoạt trợ lý ảo của Apple. Trong khi cô trợ lí ảo chưa kịp trả lời thì anh này đã nhanh tay giữ phím *Home*, trượt sang phải để mở màn hình. Với một thủ thuật đơn giản như vậy, hệ thống bảo mật trên iPhone chạy iOS 8.0.2 đã hoàn toàn bị qua mặt.
[embedded content]
Tuy vậy người dùng cũng không nên quá lo lắng về lỗ hổng bảo mật này. Chỉ khi thiết bị kết nối với máy tính, kích hoạt tính năng _Allow Hey Siri_ và hacker phải trực tiếp tác động vào máy thì mới nắm quyền điều khiển thiết bị được. Vì vậy, cách tốt nhất là bạn hãy luôn giữ chiếc iPhone của mình tránh xa tầm tay của những người lạ.

----------

